# Game 61: Memphis Grizzlies @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Memphis Grizzlies* 32-26 *@* *Denver Nuggets* 32-28

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET, Monday, March 6, 2006
*TV:* NBA TV, Altitude
*Location:* The Pepsi Center, Denver, CO

*Memphis Grizzlies*






































*Projected Memphis Grizzlies Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 24 Bobby Jackson 6-1 185 3/13/73 8 Minnesota 
*SG -* 6 Eddie Jones 6-6 200 10/20/71 11 Temple 
*SF -* 31 Shane Battier 6-8 220 9/9/78 4 Duke 
*PF -* 16 Pau Gasol 7-0 240 7/6/80 4 None 
*C -* 42 Lorenzen Wright 6-11 240 11/4/75 9 Memphis

*Memphis Grizzlies Reserves*
1 Antonio Burks PG 6-0 195 2/25/80 1 Memphis 
30 Dahntay Jones SG 6-6 210 12/27/80 2 Duke 
33 Mike Miller GF 6-8 218 2/19/80 5 Florida 
35 Brian Cardinal F 6-8 245 5/2/77 5 Purdue 
12 Jake Tsakalidis C 7-2 290 6/10/79 5 None

*Memphis Grizzlies Players Stats:*










*Memphis Grizzlies Head Coach:*








*Mike Fratello*

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah
*SG* - *Ruben Patterson 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati* 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
*30 Reggie Evans PF 6-8 245 5/18/80 3 Iowa*

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario

*----------------------------------------------------------------*​
Memphis and Denver fans get in! :banana: :clap: :cheers: 

The Nuggets will be facing a solid squad in the always tough Memphis Grizzlies. However the Nuggets are coming off a nice win against the Magic, and have home court for this game. I'm going to be watching the Carmelo/Shane match up along with the PG match up of Jackson, and Miller. This should be a very entertaining evenly matched game.

Let's go Nuggets! :cheers: :clap:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nuggets by 20


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice Dunk Camby!


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

can you smell Melos TD? Lol :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The addition of Patterson opens up the floor so much more in the half court for the Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Time out, and the Nuggets are up 4.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

23AJ said:


> The addition of Patterson opens up the floor so much more in the half court for the Nuggets.


and since the news are there, we're not geting out-rebounden, we out-rebound our opponents...even Melo already average his per game stat in rebounding...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> and since the news are there, we're not geting out-rebounden, we out-rebound our opponents...even Melo already average his per game stat in rebounding...


The addition of Evans really helps us in rebouding as well. It's so nice having Najera and Evans to come off the bench.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Reggie Evans the reboudning machine is in the game.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

23AJ said:


> The addition of Evans really helps us in rebouding as well. It's so nice having Najera and Evans to come off the bench.


if we add a good shooter at the 2 in the Off-Season, people gotta watch out when they play against us...we get this rebounds and can pass the ball to uor shooter and he hits the 3...that would be fantastic...


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Reggie Evans the reboudning machine is in the game.


yeah. but Boykins too....

what second Assist? :clap:


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

strong first quarter...we've already 10 more boards than they have...seems like its going to be our 17th straight win at home against the Grizz... :banana: but its still to early...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets playing strong!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets up 17 at half-time. Nuggets are in control of this game. :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I hope the Nuggets keep the preassure on in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

sure, I think so...usualy thats Melos quarter so we should keep it up...and if we cotinue like that on the third, the W is our...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> sure, I think so...usualy thats Melos quarter so we should keep it up...and if we cotinue like that on the third, the W is our...


If we keep it up we will blow out the Grizzlies. :biggrin:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's a neat little halftime stat that I liked, and I think you guys might too- every single Nugget that played in the first half, except Evans (0 for 1), had at least as many points as he had shot attempts.

Also I'm assuming this one's on NBATV? Because I'm not seeing it on League Pass anywhere. Sorta sucks, wish I'd ordered NBATV too now. Would love to be watching this right now.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

23AJ said:


> If we keep it up we will blow out the Grizzlies. :biggrin:



I'd luv that :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I saw the same play by Shane called offensive interference the other day during a bulls game. Interesting how certain ref's see rules differently.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Here's a neat little halftime stat that I liked, and I think you guys might too- every single Nugget that played in the first half, except Evans (0 for 1), had at least as many points as he had shot attempts.
> 
> Also I'm assuming this one's on NBATV? Because I'm not seeing it on League Pass anywhere. Sorta sucks, wish I'd ordered NBATV too now. Would love to be watching this right now.


Good stat, and yep its on' NBA TV tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice alley oop for Carmelo!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo with a sweet jump shot!


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

like I said, its his quarter :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo going for the lay up, but a hard foul on him by Jones with the push in the back.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> like I said, its his quarter :banana:


So far so good, all Nuggets!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Patterson with the lay up off the broken play.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

23AJ said:


> So far so good, all Nuggets!



I'm not talking about today, I mean its usually his quarter, like a strange ritual... :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Gasol getting to the line.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice feed by Dre to Melo for a lay up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets are 11 for 11 in the 3rd quarter! Good Job Nuggets. :banana:


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

23AJ said:


> The Nuggets are 11 for 11 in the 3rd quarter! Good Job Nuggets. :banana:


thats great, after that 33% game...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> thats great, after that 33% game...


Well 11 for 11 is rare. SO I will reveal in it!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo nothing but the bottom of the Net on his Jumper!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like Mike Miller dyed his hair.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

when did Memphis get a rebound the last time today? I cant remeber... :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Camby sends Wrights shot into the front row seats.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo with the bucket off the oop!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Earl Big Shot Boykins with the 3 ball!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Denver Nuggets with a 22 point lead going into the 4th quarter. :biggrin: :banana: :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo with 31 points and 5 rebounds going into the 4th quarter. :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Andre Miller has 12 points and 11 assists going into the 4th quarter. :clap:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Looks like Mike Miller dyed his hair.


I think he mixed up his shampoo with Frat's hair coloring.

It looks bad, either way.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

this is the oponent that i want us to have in the first round of the Playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I think he mixed up his shampoo with Frat's hair coloring.
> 
> It looks bad, either way.


Seems to be the new thing, can't forget Doug Collins as well. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> this is the oponent that i want us to have in the first round of the Playoffs :biggrin:


We match up well with the Grizzlies with our new players. However the Grizzlies are just playing like a sorry bunch tonight. They are better than this, but I agree that I think the Nuggets could beat them in a series.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets are awesome in the paint tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Earl Boykins with a sweet jumper!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo with the jump shot to restore order. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boykins with the basket.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bobby Jackson is red hot right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Bobby Jackson is red hot right now.


12 minutes every month. Other than that, he's a glacier.

At least Warrick's putting on a show. This comeback's nothing but a tease though.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo with another sweet jump shot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow Jackson still knocking them down. Now hits it off the window.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ruben with the bucket.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice block by Melo on Warrick.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre with two free throws!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Patterson with another bucket in the paint.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eisley getting minutes for the Nuggets. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets beat the Grizzlies!!! :banana: :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo with 35 points tonight!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i still cant believe gasol's ugly *** made the all-star team. hes terrible. memphis is collapsing, and im loving every minute of it...

watch out for the "injury" excuse by all the memphis homers...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> i still cant believe gasol's ugly *** made the all-star team. hes terrible. memphis is collapsing, and im loving every minute of it...
> 
> watch out for the "injury" excuse by all the memphis homers...


You don't know basketball. Period. Switch to another sport. You miserable, bonehead, bitter homering troll.

How's that for an excuse?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Now now children, please play nice

1) Gasol deserved to be an All Star

2) Denver matches up extremely well with Memphis and has the type of players that give Gasol fits.

3) Imagine how crappy the Nuggets would look if Dre were out for the season and Boykins was the starting PG.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Now now children, please play nice
> 
> 1) Gasol deserved to be an All Star
> 
> ...


imagine how bad the nuggets would look if k-mart (all-star), camby (snubbed all-star), and nene were all out and we had fransisco elson start 33 games and eduardo najera 9? o wait...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> You don't know basketball. Period. Switch to another sport. You miserable, bonehead, bitter homering troll.
> 
> How's that for an excuse?


that sounds like a threat and personal attack...

ur a mod??? wow...

"You miserable, bonehead, bitter homering troll."
well since ur the one so miserable and bitter attacking me, and you are trolling in the nuggets forum constantly, and u've claimed urself u are a homer, i guess u can add hypocrite to that list as well...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> imagine how bad the nuggets would look if k-mart (all-star), camby (snubbed all-star), and nene were all out and we had fransisco elson start 33 games and eduardo najera 9? o wait...


Not the same thing. Being weak up front certainly makes it hard to win, but it is darn near impossible if the PG doesn't pass the ball.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> that sounds like a threat and personal attack...
> 
> ur a mod??? wow...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm a mod. I'm not a robot, and there's a limit as to how much a person can take.

You've been baiting Grizzlies fans for going on two months now. It's going to stop, starting with the General board. Not a threat. It's just going to happen.

Your obsession with Gasol and the All-Star game, despite myriad attempts at reasoning and debating facts, is the miserable bitter part. You've admitted yourself you're bitter over Melo not being selected over Gasol.

You've trolled the General board and Grizzlies board since January with unproductive, poorly-written, poorly-reasoned posts that bait Memphis fans. Baiting. Not allowed. Just because there aren't a lot of Memphis fans on this site doesn't give you free reign to air all your Memphis-bashing cries for help.

I am a Memphis homer, but I don't go so far over the line where every post about a particular team is centered on a singular, outdated, tired topic that has no basis behind it.

And feel free to take this up with someone higher up on the ladder. I've already taken the liberty.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Yeah, I'm a mod. I'm not a robot, and there's a limit as to how much a person can take.
> 
> You've been baiting Grizzlies fans for going on two months now. It's going to stop, starting with the General board. Not a threat. It's just going to happen.
> 
> ...


and ur full of ****! i have ONE post in the memphis forum. ONE!

and if u got sumthin personal towards me then pm me, hypocrite...

and i NEVER bashed memphis EVER until about an hour ago when i said they suck. and they do...???

no need to lie here. ur obviously frustrated, because every "point" uve ever made about anything in the nuggz forum has been wrong...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Not the same thing. Being weak up front certainly makes it hard to win, but it is darn near impossible if the PG doesn't pass the ball.


damon stoudameir (sp?)????????

thats why memphis fell off???

i never knew he was such an unselfish player and team leader and the ENTIRE team relyed soley on him??? please enlighten me!

btw, bobby jackson is the best back-up PG in the NBA. cough*sixthmanaward*cough

bobby started 20 games 3 years ago in place of mike bibby and sac was STILL an elite team. no drop off like memphis...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> and ur full of ****! i have ONE post in the memphis forum. ONE!


A baiting one.



> and if u got sumthin personal towards me then pm me, hypocrite...
> 
> and i NEVER bashed memphis EVER until about an hour ago when i said they suck. and they do...???


That's a lie. I have the posts I need to make my case saved. About a dozen about the Melo "snub" alone.



> no need to lie here. ur obviously frustrated, because every "point" uve ever made about anything in the nuggz forum has been wrong...


"You're wrong about everything all the time!" Great argument. Bump any of those All-Star threads from last month to get more samples of your selective memory and eye-popping debate tactics.

And take a look at Bobby Jackson's damn stats when you get the chance. Best backup point guard in the league? Rodney Rogers also won the Sixth Man award several years back. Is he one of the best...ugh, how can I even argue this with a straight face? Let me restate that you need to find a new sport to watch.

Anyway, I'm handling this with someone else. G'nite.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> damon stoudameir (sp?)????????
> 
> thats why memphis fell off???
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, Mighty Mouse was playing very unselfish basketball and he made Memphis' offense work properly.

Bobby Jackson is a scorer, not a PG (much like Boykins most days). The reason that Kings team did so well with Bibby out was because they had Webber and Divac to run the passing offense through and Jackson just had to score.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Surprisingly, Mighty Mouse was playing very unselfish basketball and he made Memphis' offense work properly.
> 
> Bobby Jackson is a scorer, not a PG (much like Boykins most days). The reason that Kings team did so well with Bibby out was because they had Webber and Divac to run the passing offense through and Jackson just had to score.


good point. but bobby was averaging 20+ a game while still putting a respectable number of assists in.

either way, no reason for memphis to collapse. just goes to show, the team doesnt live or die relying on pau...

u put back in a healthy stoudameyer and take out gasol. they dont get that much worse...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> That's a lie. I have the posts I need to make my case saved. About a dozen about the Melo "snub" alone.


thats a lie  what case? show me the "posts"!

up until today i never said anything bad about the team, fans, and city of memphis, so.....


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> good point. but bobby was averaging 20+ a game while still putting a respectable number of assists in.
> 
> either way, no reason for memphis to collapse. just goes to show, the team doesnt live or die relying on pau...
> 
> u put back in a healthy stoudameyer and take out gasol. they dont get that much worse...


You are severly underrating Gasol. Everything Memphis does is predicated on Gasol. What I forgot to mention earlier was that bringing up Bobby Jackson isn't logical. Bobby was brought in to be instant offense of the bench and he is still in that role. The problem with Mighty Mouse going down is that he has been replaced by Chucky Atkins.

On top of all that, you have an unmeasureable factor in chemistry. Just like the Nuggets run to end last season, the Grizzlies started out this season with everything clicking and were winning games at impressive pace.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> You are severly underrating Gasol. Everything Memphis does is predicated on Gasol. What I forgot to mention earlier was that bringing up Bobby Jackson isn't logical. Bobby was brought in to be instant offense of the bench and he is still in that role. The problem with Mighty Mouse going down is that he has been replaced by Chucky Atkins.
> 
> On top of all that, you have an unmeasureable factor in chemistry. Just like the Nuggets run to end last season, the Grizzlies started out this season with everything clicking and were winning games at impressive pace.


and u take one piece out and it all goes to hell...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

You know I watched some stuff on NBA TV about the Grizzlies hoping to get Denver in the first round of the playoffs.

I just do not understand this logic.

The Nuggets seem to have the Grizz's number! They blow them out almost routinely and Pau Pau No Powerwheels can't get it going for any real effect versus Denver.

I do hope the Grizz get their wish, be careful what you wish for!


----------

